# Using the Ergo for a newborn...without the insert?



## melon (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,

My baby is almost 5 weeks old now, and probably close to 10 lbs. I've been using the Ergo, without the insert, for short periods. He loves it, and usually goes to sleep. I wear it a little high, and froggy his legs in. His head is supported by the back of it, and I don't do much--usually just walking/bouncing him.

I've been concerned about safety and development...so I just got the heart 2 heart insert. I'm debating whether or not to keep it, because I can't seem to get him comfy in there with the insert. When he's fussing, or my toddler needs me, it's easy to just pop him in without the insert.

It's also been hot as heck here and the insert seems like a lot of extra fabric.

Am I wrecking my kid using it without the insert? Anyone have experience with this?

TIA!


----------



## adoptmama (Feb 4, 2008)

No, you're not wrecking your kid...  If he's comfy, that's what's important and they'll typically let you know (loudly) if they're not. Developmentally, you want them to be sitting and not dangling... the insert is mostly to provide some side support so he doesn't slump to the right or left and stays vertical with his head on your chest, but if he's nice and snug and staying put, then you're fine. If you're really worried, you could swaddle him first and then put him in... that would achieve the same thing as the insert.


----------



## Alisse (Dec 10, 2009)

I found the heart to heart most useful because of it's base which allowed his legs to not be splayed. But argh it was so cumbersome.

I would occasionally stuff a balled up towel under his bum to prop him up or a folded small miniature pillow-thing.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

You can also just pull the bottom out of the insert and use it to sit him on so that he's not sitting on his froggied legs. Otherwise, if he's not slumped over I wouldn't use the rest of it.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Developmentally baby needs the insert for support and comfort in the Ergo.

Ergo developed the H2H insert because the Ergo itself is not made to be used for newborns.

http://kb.ergobabycarrier.com/questions/20/Why+do+I+need+the+infant+insert+and+how+long+do+I+need+to+use+it%3F

Other carriers more developmentally appropriate to newborns are German style woven wraps, ring slings and Korean Podegais.


----------

